# CD-mp3-Kopieren



## gix (3. August 2002)

Ehm für windows 98 gibts nen modifizierten cdrom treiber , mit dem audio cds sofort als .wav auf HD kopiert werden können, die heisst cdfs.vcx oder so ... Gibts des auch für windows xp ????


----------



## Mr.Fies (3. August 2002)

Nihm doch ein cd ripper wie MusicMatch Jukebox. 

Such mal bei chip.de danach.


----------



## sam (3. August 2002)

hmm ja, der treiber war extrem praktisch, aber für winxp hab ich den noch nicht gefunden...


----------

